# How do you let go of someone you know if bad for you?



## sadgirl7 (Feb 18, 2014)

I just recently seperated from my husband 5 months ago...but although I've seperated, I haven't really had a seperation. We still spend all of our time together pretty much...and things seem to be getting worse. He seems to upset me every other day. He stalks me...tries to control my finances and home life, (even though we live in seperate houses), and acts very clingy. Our seperation was eneviatable. There was physical and psychological abuse..he is short tempered...possessive...the works (and after I found signs of infidelity on the computer, that was my final straw)..but he always has a way of sweet talking his way back into my heart. I know he's bad for me, but I feel like he's the only one that's really there for me? I've pushed too many people away...even other guys that have wanted to date me. And I just feel so alone! I mean sometimes he's sweet and really supportive but the bad over-weighs the good by a long shot. How do you move on and let go of "what could be" and realize what "actually is"? Any advice?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Get individual counseling to figure out why you're continuing to let him in your life. There's no magic solution... You're the one letting him do this, and you're the only one who can say no. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

sadgirl, 

How long have you been married? do you have children? 
-sammy


----------

